# Brisbane Forex Meetup



## christurner01 (2 September 2010)

I am about to start forex trading, and am interested in meeting others who trade forex, to learn and grow in this area. Let us know if your interested in meeting, perhaps we can form a trading group once a month or something, see how it goes.


----------

